# push ups to strengthen your pouch holding fingers



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Do a few a day and you'll find no probs holding the pouch even with very strong bands


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Holy crap, u are awesome..

U guys thought Jackie Chan was cool?, Look at Sniper, he is ten times better







!.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Do a few a day and you'll find no probs holding the pouch even with very strong bands


when I try to play the videos I get the message; "This video is private"

I say wrestling, not the stupid tv stuff. High school and collegiate types


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I can see it now Ray


----------



## geomsling (Jun 15, 2011)

good job!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

nice work, some people can even do push ups with 1one finger!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

As8MaN said:


> ...U guys thought Jackie Chan was cool?,...


Lol ya Jackie Chan is an actor who knows some martial arts, Bruce Lee, Donnie Yen and Jet Li are the ones who came from a martial arts background.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

It's finger joint destroying isn't it?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

IRON MAN 2011


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

huey224 said:


> IRON MAN 2011


Go back 30 years


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good job ss but top this


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

I could just picture Rufus Hussey doing this.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

i cant see it ??? how do i wach it ? it says this video is private ?


----------



## geomsling (Jun 15, 2011)

allow pop-ups from u-tube.


----------

